# Finally got it.



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

After much research and lots of shooting many different guns.....I finally bought. Got my XD9 today! She sure is purdy!!!

Funny though...all I can think about is what I should buy next?!?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Funny though...all I can think about is what I should buy next?!?


A Sig. :smt033


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Todd said:


> A Sig. :smt033


Yup. Once you see the light... everything changes!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Yup. Once you see the light... everything changes!


True.

Side note: I'm in no way knocking the XD. The XD40 and the XD9SC I had performed flawlessly and I'd never hesitate to recommend it as a possible weapon to someone looking for a gun. I just have the_ Sig_ness now.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Bullets! Range time! More bullets!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Funny though...all I can think about is what I should buy next?!?


Sig.
Or a Glock.
Or a Beretta...
CZ
FN
Ruger
S&W
Walther
H&K
Kahr
Seecamp
Hi-Standard
Browning
Colt
Taurus

Don't fight it -- it's gonna happen sooner or later.....:mrgreen:

Seriously though, when you get to the point of actually buying your next handgun, you might think about getting a good .22lr. A good .22lr is loads of fun to shoot, and you may well be more accurate with one than you are with the XD. You don't have to spend a bunch of money in order to get a nice .22, and spending just a few bucks per 50 rounds is kinda nice too.

Something else to consider is a version of the classic 1911. Everyone should have both a .22 and a 1911!*

PhilR.

*people - don't take this literally. This statement is hyperbole. No one is actually _required_ to have these two types of handuns.


----------



## myersn024 (Jun 16, 2009)

My wife just traded her Taurus 24/7 9mm for an XD9, and while we haven't been to the range yet, it sure seems like a great gun. Not to knock the Taurus in any way (especially since we never had a problem with it) but the XD just feels better in my hand.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats!!


----------

